# Desi's visit home



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

It well I think. Desi did really well. She was a little nervous at the beginning. I was worried she would have an accident but no thankfully she didn't. She has a lovely home on a quiet street with a very nice fenced yard. Desi even went exploring the yard. She wants to meet again next weekend for another meet and greet. I said that would be okay. The utility room is very spacious and has a window. She said she would get a gate and not shut the door. It is tiled. So I guess we'll see how it goes next week end. Overall they were very impressed on how laid back Desi is. Desi sat in Monica's lap and fell asleep.B):Happy_Dance:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!! :chili: I hope this works out for little desi!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually, the utility room sounds like a good setup for when Desi's home alone. It's roomy but confines her to a safe place and it sounds like it has a lot of natural light. There will be room for a potty pad, water, bed and toys. Sounds like the perfect X-pen to me!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fran, I am so happy it went well. I sure hope it works out and Desi finally gets to know what a loving family is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It does sound like a nice place for Desi. The fact that she fell asleep on the lady's lap tells me that she must of been comfortable with her. Hope it all works out!


----------

